# [email protected] Degus



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Went in pets at home today to get hamster stuff, noticed one of the turtles was stuck on his back , so i told a bloke and he rescued him lol

Got talking to the bloke about degus and told him what our cage is going to be like etc.... anyway he let us hold the degus there was about 20 in a pen thing and they all kept climbing to the top to have a play , there soooooo cute made me want them even more.

The bloke was really good and told us everything we could think of or ask him. He said he had 3 himself and was telling us what they were like.

Were gonna get 3 when we have finally got the cage made 

sooo excited


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

oohhh everytime we go into [email protected] we look at them and sooo nearly get one! they are soo cute and i cant get over how friendly they are either!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

20 in a pen?!  

Did they warn you about the whole degus and sugar?


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Well big cage thing on the floor pen thing LOL 
Yes he told Us how they are prone to diabetes, couldn't fault the guy.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

its nice when you hear something good bout pets at home and there animals dont happen very often, degus are ace animals you want 3 at the least the more the merrier haha


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Looking forwao reading a thread when you get them  
Make sure you get pics too 
We love pics here! :thumbsup: lol

Chloe x


----------

